# short shift kit



## velocity516 (Aug 11, 2004)

Are the 40% reduction kits available yet form billzcat1? if so, how does one get their hands on one? are they sold personally or though a store/site of some sort?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: short shift kit (velocity516)*

not ready yet unfortunately. I'm waiting on the machinist STILL and would say the kits are 50% complete. Check my website under "products" to see the current progress - http://www.billzcat1.com


----------



## velocity516 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: short shift kit (billzcat1)*

thanks dude...where u go to college?..im not that old myself..too many 40+'s out there drivin the good audis..we need more youth..lol


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: short shift kit (velocity516)*

Hehehe the ever prestigious Edmonds Community College







I did a few years in University but was wasting money with no direction.


----------

